# Flea & Tick products?



## Mountain Man (Mar 29, 2013)

Hello all-

We have had Mountie for about 10 weeks now and have applied Vectra 3d three times. We live in Central Virginia, southwest of Richmond, which is a tick hot spot. While we expect to see some ticks on Mountie, we NEVER expected that we would be removing anywhere from 1-7 ticks/day or that those ticks would have already attached to his skin. We chose the Vectra product because of the "hot foot" claims. We knew that our area was tick infested, so we had hopes that the Vectra would do as claimed...both kill the ticks and repel the ticks. I have reached out to the manufacturer of the product and received their form letter in response, which essentially states that "if" ticks attach, they will be "killed" within 24 hours. Of course, though, if I see a tick...I remove it. 
So, all that to ask the question...what are you using for flea & tick protection? Have you found that one product is better than another or do you think they all perform equally well? I was looking into trying Activyl next, but am on the fence because it has the same active ingredient as Vectra. 
Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

These products use fiprinol, which is a pesticide that interferes with a sodium process within in the tick, thereby killing it. Yay!

What we know is that it takes the tick about 24-36 hours after attaching to begin 'Hyperfeeding', and thats when they transmit the Lyme virus (and, they suspect, all the other nasties like Erlichosis, Babeosis, Rocky Mountain Spotted Fever, etc.). However, fiprinol is absorbed when they first attach, thereby killing them before transmission. So, removing a tick isnt an issue if it hasnt begun the hyper phase..easily determined b/c they look engorged and not at all tick like...

As an FYI, if you do remove an engorged tick, dont panic, your vet can give a doxy prophy which will kill whatever might have been transmitted.

Bottom line: If the tick you pull off isnt engorged, youre OK. And if the product youre using..regardless of brand... contains fiprinol, youre OK too...


----------



## huntvizsla (Jun 8, 2013)

I have used fipronil (Frontline) for years but just switched to Advantix this year. Ticks were particularly bad in WI with a wet spring, and I kept finding ticks attached. Even though I KNOW that Frontline kills the ticks after attaching, I was still uneasy with finding the ticks on my dogs. Now on my second application of Advantix and have found exactly TWO ticks between the 5 dogs. Yet I know those buggers are out there because nearly every day hubby and I are finding them on us. 

So, Advantix gets my vote (but I sure wish it were less expensive!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I found the best results with a Preventic collar.
I don't use them year round, but if I'm going to be in a area that I know holds ticks use them. I have never had a tick attach to my dogs when wearing them.
You don't have to pull ticks off a dog. Put a small drop of dish washing liquid on the tip if your finger. Rub it on the tick and they will release.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I use Frontline on Ruby, never found a tick on her since I started using it.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

We use frontline - unfortunately, the tick does have to attach before the frontline kicks in and I remove the ticks immediately when discovered! We live in NOVA and recently took W down to the Shenendoah Valley for a hike. Over two dozen ticks during a 4.5 mile hike. They attached and we pulled them off immediately. Pretty gross. I plan to use a preventic collar next time, or wait until after the first frost!


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

We use Frontline and initially still had ticks on him. THe bit of advice that helped keep the little buggers off was to split the application between the shoulder blades and the hips. We just distract our boy with treats and games until it has soaked in at the hips so he can't lick it.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We just took our dogs off their prescription meds (with exception of heart guard.) 

We are now spraying them with peppermint oil after bath for fleas, and lavender oil before hike for ticks. The oils are diluted. Our breeder recommended trying this more natural method as we haven't had flea problems in the past. So far, so good. Because it's going so well I am adding the lavender spray before hikes, because I've heard that some of the other methods the tick bites then dies, so the damage is already done if they carry Lyme disease even if the tick dies after. Hoping to prevent the tick from jumping on them at all!


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Facts not feel good puff 

The skin is just as fast as drinking any poison or chemical all have great risks 

older and younger the odds much worse.


As one the immunity is learning and growing

One the elder is losing his or hers.

1 pup about month 4 I used frontline put him down fast

blood tested were done

chemicals nearly killed him

Miles Smiles  is closer to the right side of the ditch 

each bed or relaxing area line there Beds with Red cedar chips 

Once the chemicals reach the core things can go very wrong

and Yes many will say what are the odds?

The Life of your mate could have earned 18 not 12

Cancers don't care there not nice or ever kind or fair

the treatments even worse as the kill all good cells as well and your own personal immune system

hoping you make the other side

zero will ever gain it all back and others risks will come even worse cancers from the care

as they reduce the core to almost ground zero

all facts

Natural has risks as well

but much closer to fair

God Bless your choices

Make them for the Reds

they give far more then we can to me

I have much more tricks

I want no Wars

A choice not a chance

funny Rudy 3 plus not one flea or tick

and Trust me I was not lucky raw real remote

Education and trust your core'


Please watch and open your ears then your minds 

chemicals kill

My Great Girls got better then skills

You Go Karen she does not fear hate 

Make it a great day for at least one 

http://youtu.be/mZ1xA8uJkwA


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Adding Garlic can help with the push back as wellness and more then just fleas 

in there mix  to aid and support core health

Organics the traveling Man who can ;D

You never want to wind up

here 

This takes more then big Corn nuts and heart and guts

it takes natures help some fun 

I urge you all to a mercy care center

tell them they can win this war

some days just a thumbs up can help the few get back up

the risks will help a few


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MilesMom said:


> We just took our dogs off their prescription meds (with exception of heart guard.)
> 
> We are now spraying them with peppermint oil after bath for fleas, and lavender oil before hike for ticks. The oils are diluted. Our breeder recommended trying this more natural method as we haven't had flea problems in the past. So far, so good. Because it's going so well I am adding the lavender spray before hikes, because I've heard that some of the other methods the tick bites then dies, so the damage is already done if they carry Lyme disease even if the tick dies after. Hoping to prevent the tick from jumping on them at all!


I tried the Lavender on the dogs before yesterdays run. I know this field has plenty of ticks.
I checked the dogs at different times in the field, and then thoroughly after.
The good was I didn't find a single tick on any of the dogs.
The bad was they did not get a point on any of the coveys in the field. I did not even see the dogs get birdy from old scent. My thinking is the strong odor of lavender masked them being able to scent the birds.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

This happen to Me as well Deb

the balances against chemicals that all come with great risks and then fighting ticks and flea's and other critters

I had my great Brits Dandy Dan and Team Skipper they lead hundreds to great hunts all wild and free 

This was one of my earned honey holes we would slide at least 10 **** birds every time through in.

25 quail the norm 

I knew it was wrong and the natural was also too strong

they kept turning off the scents and looking back at me.

It is a war against the bugs and the chemicals that kill or cancer or make are great reds sick..


Sad part early 60's being a crew cut Toe Head the temps would be 95 degrees by 11am

the chemical planes crop planes would dump ddt all over are heads

and we thought it felt like rains.

There is a combination that will not mask there scents and still protect them against buggies

its written down in the shop.

I kept my guide books and tried to write down all things that were impacting or adding to my mates 

I will find it again

these risks none of us need buggies or chemicals have risks


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess I never shared on the forum the details of Blaze's battle with Ehrlichiosis. It is a terrible cruel disease. We were too caught up in her care and the financial implications of it to have time to post about it in very many places. I can find her diary entries and post the timeline if anyone would like to see what it can put a dog and her family through. 

If you are in a high tick area and or frequent an area prone to tick diseases. Do not rely only on non chemical means to protect your dog. The products available today are not the same as the products available several years ago and are constantly changing and improving. If you are in an area of risk do your own research of what is available to you. The benefit of your dog not contracting a disease far outweighs the risk of harm from the chemical prevention IMHO. 

What we now use and feel comfortable with is Advantix II. When we know we will be hunting in a tick infested area or an area known to be more prevelent for some tick diseases like areas in Oklahoma where I hunt then in addition a Preventic tick collar is added as well. We have had no side effect problems from these. But as I noted. There are always new products and make up of current products can change, so research it and choose wisely.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

John I don't think Lavender will work in every situation. Duck hunting are anywhere the dogs will be in and out of the water, could dilute it. I didn't test it to see if it will hold up after swimming. This was just a trail run. If Rudy finds the right combination may check to see if it holds up to swimming. If not I can see it working on runs or on young pups that you don't want to put chemicals on.

I have used the Preventic tick collar in some areas in the past. I didn't find any ticks on the dogs, and they had no side effects. No matter what you use on your dogs, you still need to check them before leaving the field.


----------

